# Is this a Belgian Malinois?



## Lonewolfblue

My trainer found this dog at her house yesterday, and the only way it could have gotten there is if someone let her in. She doesn't have room for her, so I've opened my home to her while we do a search. They are going to give the description to the Humane Society, and I'll be taking her to the vet for a checkup and scan for a microchip. If no chip and nobody claims her, then I'll have to decide on whether or not to keep her or foster her until we find a good home or her. I'm thinking Belgian, and my trainer thought GSD at first, but then when I brought up the mask, she now thinks Belgian. What do you think? She's such a sweetie, appears to have been very well socialized so far, appears to be potty trained so far, and I would guess she's about 4 or 5 months old. And very playful, she's still in her puppy stage. I'll get some better pictures of her tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Equinox

Don't know much about the Malinois, but I think this dog is too stocky to be a BM. I think it's mostly German shepherd. Belgians are more on the thinner/small/agile looking side. 

But gorgeous girl!

edit: Just kidding  I just reread and saw she was still a puppy! I had thought it said 4-5 YEARS! xD Puppy Mals definitely are more stocky, and I just did a quick search, and am thinking she looks like a Malinois.

internet picture - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Belgian_Malinois_Puppy.jpg


----------



## ShadowSky

I'm not an expert, but she definitely looks German Shepherd to me. Like Equinox said, Malinois are on the more slender side. Pretty dog, though, for sure!


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Yup, I would say 4-5 months max. And very calm and cuddly. She loves people and other dogs, she get's along great with Chloe and Nell, but I think Nell is a little unsure. Maybe because she's so playful. They gave her a temporary name, Sasha. They've tried several names, and she seems to react to that name, when you say Sasha, she comes to you.


----------



## Equinox

I like that name  Now, I have seen a couple of German shepherds who look like that, mask and coloring and all, and her face and ears looks a bit more German shepherd-y than Malinois-y to me. But then I did a google image search on Malinois puppies, and I'm seeing a lot of puppies looking just like her!


----------



## ShadowSky

After my post, looking at the picture Equinox put up, and doing an internet search of my own, I'm leaning further towards Malinois... The head looks more GSD to me, though, in the shape/muzzle.


----------



## rosborn

she looks malinois to me .... and you are so wonderful to take her in!!! She looks like she is well cared for ... I hope you find her original owners, they must be going nuts without her!!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue

rosborn said:


> she looks malinois to me .... and you are so wonderful to take her in!!! She looks like she is well cared for ... I hope you find her original owners, they must be going nuts without her!!!


I completely agree, unless they purposely dumped her off, which is what my trainer is leaning towards. They probably found that she's a dog trainer, and just dumped her off there thinking she would find her a good home. I'll have better pics of her out in the yard tomorrow when it's light out. And the pics I took aren't the greatest. She looks Mal to me though.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Could be Mal x GSD. im told that's a cross that happens with some frequency..

though she looks like a Mal to me(even though Im a breed newbie)


----------



## Willowy

Isn't it interesting how you JUST adopted one dog out, and another one shows up at the same time...... . 

She's cute! She certainly does look like the Malinois pups on Google images. How common are they anyway? I think the only Mals I've ever seen were military dogs. Doesn't seem like a breed someone would just dump. Although they are a lot of dog for the average dog owner.


----------



## Pepper

Are you sure the pup is only 4-5 months old, she looks way older to me.


----------



## MissMutt

Hmm.. this a tough one. When I saw the first picture I said, yep, Malinois. But then I saw the last picture and she looks like a GSD without a saddle 

Maybe she's what Zim said.. GSD/Mal.. and I'm sure you'll get a better idea as she gets older. She's gorgeous though.


----------



## Shaina

She doesn't look like purebred Mal to me, based on the Mals I know (we have several in the area including a show/working breeder). Possibly a mix, or a GSD mix that happens to look somewhat Mal-ish. Then there's always the poorly-bred dogs that don't look as "standard" as they should...then anything goes lol.

Always hard to tell with a puppy though...they go through so many odd growth stages.

Good luck...she's cute either way


----------



## Summerhawk

She really only bears a resemblance to BM...even her ears aren't really the right shape, and her coat is too dense. Maybe GS/BM? She's a big boned, beautiful girl for sure!!

Wish I had room for one more....she's right up my alley!!


----------



## bnwalker2

I see lots of German Shepherd in her, and I've seen several purebred GSDs that color. 

Whatever she is though, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Here's more pics......


----------



## Lonewolfblue




----------



## HersheyBear

Definitely German Shepherd mix. The facial structure looks like one and the body and muzzle are too thick and heavy to be a Malinois.


----------



## Shaina

Yeah the more pics I see, the less I think Malinut lol...at not purebred.

Still cute though


----------



## Summerhawk

Gods, she's gorgeous!!! In my honest opinion - and it's not without a more than fair bit of prior knowledge of Malinois, and a bit of GSD's - GSD/BM. I really don't see anything else in her!! 

Now I really wish I had more room!! I would SO love her to be part of my family!!

This is a pic of typical Malinois, so you can kind of compare the similarities/differences. There are some breeders that breed toward the heavier side, producing dogs very similar to Sasha, but the head shape, ear set, eye set are different. The markings are notwithstanding here...some are much lighter than this.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Well, for some pros and cons, here's what I'm seeing so far....

Pro's:
She's very loving, loves people and other dogs.
She likes to play.
She's cuddly.
She's crate trained. (She went into Betty's crate and layed down)
She slept on the bed with the other 2 last night with me.
She slept in the same place all night, was in the same place she went to bed when I woke up.
She's potty trained, waited til I got up to let them out, and she went potty outside.

Cons:
She SNORES..... hehe
She talks in her sleep... hehe (Must have had a good dream last night, when she was snoring, her tail started wacking me on the leg, lol.)

Great news everyone, I took her to the vet and she had a microchip. But it wasn't in their system, so they called around and found the vet that had her in their system. Her name is Sadi. They gave me their info, and I called them as soon as I got their info, and they came right over. The kids were extatic, he said they were really devistated when she took off, and had been looking for her for over 2 months. What a great reunion. And what a great job microchips do.


----------



## Rowdy

What a great ending to the story. Thanks for taking care of her and finding her home.


----------



## Equinox

That is such wonderful news! And wow, 2 months... she doesn't look like a pup that's been wandering the street for 2 months. It must also mean the family just got her before she ran away. At least she wasn't dumped off.

I'm so glad they were reunited - all the more reason to microchip a dog!

Oh, did you happen to ask what her breed was? I know you were probably occupied, but I'm really curious!


----------



## rosborn

OM GOSH!!!! .... Wonderful thing .... im sure your a bit heart broken ... but, she found her family .... that only happens 10% of the time with lost pets!!!

GREAT JOB ....


----------



## Shaina

Glad to see such a happy ending  That puppy is very lucky to have met you and your friend.


----------



## tirluc

Equinox said:


> That is such wonderful news! And wow, 2 months... she doesn't look like a pup that's been wandering the street for 2 months. It must also mean the family just got her before she ran away. At least she wasn't dumped off.
> 
> I'm so glad they were reunited - all the more reason to microchip a dog!
> 
> Oh, did you happen to ask what her breed was? I know you were probably occupied, but I'm really curious!


my thought would be that someone had found her and were going to keep her and then decided she was a bit much for them (or something) so they dumped her at the trainers.....she is def in too good of condition to have been on the streets for 2 mo, especially if she is only about 5 mo now.....

and, yeah, did you find out for sure the breed?


----------



## Jessieanne

I would guess GS mix as well! Very cute dog!


----------



## Summerhawk

Awesome news about the reunion!!! Yay!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue

He said that she was a GSD mix. He got her from the Humane Society, and that there were 2 pups from the same litter, but they could only afford one of them.


----------



## sablegsd

She's beautiful.


----------

